# Ajouter de la RAM à mon Imac de début 2009



## Dr.House (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais ajouter de la RAM à mon Imac 24 pouces Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66GHz
4Go de RAM.
J'ai déjà trouver des barrettes qui ont l'aires compatibles mais je ne suis pas sur que mon Imac peut avoir 8 Go de RAM. 
Comment est-ce que je peut savoir si mon Imac peut avoir 8Go de mémoire vive?(2x4Go)

Merci d'avance

Dr.House


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

avec Mactracker

jm


----------



## Dr.House (7 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse je peux donc upgrader a 2x4.

Merci!


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Janvier 2012)

De rien.

jm


----------

